

Show HN: Kefir.js – a fast FRP lib with transducers support - pozadi
http://pozadi.github.io/kefir/

======
pozadi
Transducers are supported via .transduce method
[http://pozadi.github.io/kefir/#transduce](http://pozadi.github.io/kefir/#transduce)

